# Your Everyday Sites



## Mat (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't know about you, but every time I am online there are certain sites I always visit.  I am starting to get pretty sick of them, and was wondering what yours are in the hope that I can look at something new for once.

Here are mine:

~ Here of course
~ www.xicons.com - top site for icons
~ www.pixelgirlpresents.com - great for funky design wallpapers
~ www.wrestlingnewsworld.com - wrestling forum. I know I'm sad.
~ www.skins.be - wallpapers
~ www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/ - OS X downloads

Thanks


----------



## uoba (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey, great idea... (probably find we all vacate the same sites!!  )

-- www.macosxhints.com - You all know this one!
-- www.wikipedia.org - open-source sort of Encyclopaedia, all text by anyone who cares! (including you).
-- www.macnews.net.tc - our very own Fryke's site.
-- www.zeldman.com - web standards pioneer's digest, great for links.
-- www.iconfactory.com - icons, icons, icons, and icons.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 25, 2004)

www.theregister.co.uk
slashdot.org
www.osnews.com
www.macosx.com
www.macrumors.com
www.deutschebank.de (to check how broke I am)


----------



## Randman (Feb 25, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/
http://www.mac.com/
http://www.drudgereport.com/
http://www.audible.com/
http://www.fark.com/
http://www.theonion.com/index.php?show_p=2
http://www.macminute.com/
http://www.macupdate.com/
http://www.macosxhints.com/index.php

and http://www.macosx.com/forums/


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

http://macosx.com/forums/
http://www.mactechnews.de/   german mac site
http://www.macnews.de/   german mac site
http://www.golem.de/   german IT site
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/   german IT site
http://www.chip.de/   german IT site
http://www.studentenwerk-saarland.de/seiten/verpflegung/frame_speise_sbr.htm   menu from the university
https://www.dresdner-privat.de/   homebanking
http://www.ebay.de/   trying to get a new disc
http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/   always searching for some good freeware
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi   for my research


----------



## diablojota (Feb 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> http://www.studentenwerk-saarland.de/seiten/verpflegung/frame_speise_sbr.htm




Hey Zammy, are you in the German state Saarland?


----------



## uoba (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey, how about some descriptions everyone!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> Hey Zammy, are you in the German state Saarland?


Yes. Am surprised you know this. May I ask where from? Or did you take some time and nerves to browse that [german] site?


----------



## drunkmac (Feb 25, 2004)

I frequently visittttt:

http://www.cnn.com
http://www.newgrounds.com
http://www.designiskinky.net
http://www.games-workshop.com
http://www.penny-arcade.com


----------



## andychrist (Feb 25, 2004)

Daily/Weekly

http://www.sinfest.net/
http://dear_raed.blogspot.com/
http://www.theonion.com/
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/
http://news.google.com/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/
http://www.wired.com/
http://nytimes.com/
http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://www.worth1000.com/default.asp
http://www.weirdnj.com/home/index.html
http://www.despair.com/indem.html
http://www.homestarrunner.com/
http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/home/
http://www.wfmu.org/


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 25, 2004)

Nah! I won't post those  Because, basically you want my lovely Bookmarks, around 200 of them 

It is mine... Mine! My precious... My precious... Bookmarks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

Admit it, hulk! There are a lot of xxx sites in there and you are feeling ashamed


----------



## uoba (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, loads of images of sweaty green, muscular gamma-rayed freaks!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2004)

here, of course.
often http://forums.appleinsider.com
http://www.bbc.co.uk and http://www.repubblica.it for news
http://www.anorexia.wbbhost4u.com/forum but just as administrative tools for it. 
A ton of other sites, but .. the bookmarks are on the other computer. Like now after nearly a week of online celibacy, I dont even know where to start.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Yes. Am surprised you know this. May I ask where from? Or did you take some time and nerves to browse that [german] site?




actually, I lived in Saarbrücken for about 2 months before moving over to Leipzig.  Very beautiful area.  Saarlouis (sp?) was also a lot of fun on the Saar river.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> actually, I lived in Saarbrücken for about 2 months before moving over to Leipzig.  Very beautiful area.  Saarlouis (sp?) was also a lot of fun on the Saar river.



Now this is really funny. I am living in Saarbrücken (Brebach) and actually I am from Frankfurt am Main. It was a huge shock for me to get into such a "village". But after one year I feel quite comfy here. Some things I won't ever get used to:
Ich habe gedenkt; We-jschte noch, ich hole es dir mit, Ah - Jooohhhh.. 
However, you can get really wonderful flats for a very low price. I really love it here. So, how is Leipzig compared to SaarX?


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Admit it, hulk! There are a lot of xxx sites in there and you are feeling ashamed



You absolutely, got me!  

 ::angel::


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.joyoftech.com cartooooooons
http://www.macosrumors.com
http://www.macrumors.com
http://www.macminute.com
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html Daily Astronomy Picture
http://www.thinksecret.com
http://www.appleturns.com
http://maddox.xmission.com/


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/hotnews
http://www.macrumors.com/
http://www.macnn.com/
http://www.slashdot.org/
http://www.insidemacgames.com/
http://www.wired.com/
http://www.theforce.net/
http://www.elmwoodstrip.com/

and here


----------



## diablojota (Feb 27, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Now this is really funny. I am living in Saarbrücken (Brebach) and actually I am from Frankfurt am Main. It was a huge shock for me to get into such a "village". But after one year I feel quite comfy here. Some things I won't ever get used to:
> Ich habe gedenkt; We-jschte noch, ich hole es dir mit, Ah - Jooohhhh..
> However, you can get really wonderful flats for a very low price. I really love it here. So, how is Leipzig compared to SaarX?



Leipzig is much larger, and a lot of fun.  It also has a lot of young (college) people around.  But I found Saarbrücken to be a little nicer in terms of scenery.  
Yeah, Saarland dialect can be funny sometimes.  Especially when some french words creep into their language.
What is it called, The Coyote club or something like that?  And then there is the small pub in the city center called 'Relax'.  We would frequent that (although we think it may be a gay club, nothing wrong with that I'm just very much not gay).  The drinks were good and relatively cheap.


----------



## Mat (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for those guys and gals.  Does anyone have any non-Apple related sites they'd like to share?


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 26, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> Thanks for those guys and gals.  Does anyone have any non-Apple related sites they'd like to share?


Sure do...

Nothing wakes you up in the morning like some cartoons.

My favorite at the moment is Penny Arcade. For anyone who hasn't seen it, it's about 2 video-game obsessed kids. Pure gold-dust -- go kill an hour reading through their archive now.

After that, I still can't get up without my doses of Dilbert (see my avatar)  and Garfield, and if that's not enough, some Foxtrot.

Then for some left-wing political satire, I like Tom Tomorrow's toon, This Modern World

Bernie     )


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think there's a site I hit every day, but I do check out these quite frequently:

http://www.rockclimbinging.com  (the forums)
http://www.backpacker.com (the forums, heh)
http://forests.org/ (info about preserving forests)
http://www.accessfund.org/ (climbing news)
http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/ (views of the earth from space)
http://webcam.srs.fs.fed.us/related.htm (webcams at nat'l parks)
http://vivalasvegasweddings.com/livevideofeed.htm (you can get some decent laughs from this)

I don't know, that's really about it.  I mean I obviously hit this site but I guess I don't do much venturing into the unknown internet.


----------



## Browni (Mar 26, 2004)

well wen i get up in morning and im half asleep i go to:

http://www.neowin.net - IT news site V Good
http://www.mess.be - MSN Messenger/ IT News site - ok ish 
here
http://www.mtfreak.com - Anime comic fan forum (MOD )
http://www.ianag.com - Forum

then i check my webliser stats to check my stats for my site  

THen i check my mail to see if im loved   

Adam


----------



## Trip (Mar 28, 2004)

www.superjoymusic.com
www.tannersite.com
www.xokclothing.com

That's actually about it.


----------



## monktus (Mar 29, 2004)

http://www.livejournal.com 
http://news.bbc.co.uk 
http://popjustice.com 
http://slashdot.org 
http://www.snowpatrol.net/ (forum) 
http://www.2mf.co.uk/ (forum) 

...and of course macosx.com and my webmail.


----------



## Trillian (Mar 29, 2004)

www.macnn.com
www.macosx.com
www.linuxcult.com
www.konfabulator.com
www.slashdot.org
www.sf.net
www.Macthemes.net

those are the main ones- there are alot more I got to daily, but I spend the most time on those ones- mainly asking for help.


----------

